# Dogs licking other dogs wounds...



## Cop-Pop (25 March 2008)

... is this normal?  If a dog has a wound esp if its a dog he knows he'll sit and wash their wounds.  When my goldie hurt her paw we had to put flyspray on it so he would leave it alone as it was too wet to heal properly


----------



## haycroft (25 March 2008)

im sure its normal...often see my two licking each others eyes and ears


----------



## Cop-Pop (25 March 2008)

I suppse he is a very licky dog - my cats are the cleanest around!


----------



## CAYLA (25 March 2008)

It is normal...Dogs have some kind of natural healing properties in their saliva...they would lick each others wounds in the wild...esp the more maternal pack members.

However it keeps the wound moist and thats why it's best to keep them off it.

My mams shepherd was a bugger for doing it


----------



## foxviewstud (26 March 2008)

it is normal however proved fatal for my friends dog. she had a small wound on her foot which she kept licking nothing would stop her they even tried putting a baskerville muzzle on her didnt work she could still do it, un if she didnt do it the other dog would, she caused infection in the bone of her toe so that was removed, when the dressings came off it had healed very nice but she started to lick it again and did the same so she had to have leg off, this wound just wouldnt heal and had lots of lumps start to appear on it which spread so she was pts after she got very very ill, the dog was only 6yr spaniel and had caused herself a lot of damage with her persistant licking!


----------



## GinaGem (26 March 2008)

Yeah it's completely normal - our dogs also try to lick us if we have a cut - lovely!


----------

